# Mahi



## Jmadams13 (May 20, 2013)

Was given two nice fresh mahi filets today, and want to do something with them for dinner. Need suggestions. Was thinking some kind of curry, but not sure. Ideas?


----------



## ThEoRy (May 20, 2013)

Coconut rice with kaffir lime curry broth?


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 20, 2013)

I was thinking coconut rice too. No access to Kaffir lime though.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 20, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm going to grill the Mahi, looking for a curry to accompany it, with the pre mentioned coconut rice.


----------



## cnochef (May 20, 2013)

How about a tandoori marinade before grilling the mahi? 

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/125049/tandoori-paste

Will be awesome with your coconut rice.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting.... Pretty sure I could "borrow" most of the ingredients from work today. This is a strong contender.


----------



## El Pescador (May 20, 2013)

PokE!


----------



## ThEoRy (May 20, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> I was thinking coconut rice too. No access to Kaffir lime though.



How bout peanut crust. Instead of Kaffir maybe lemongrass or ginger. Madras curry powder is pretty good.


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 20, 2013)

I like red curry paste with coconut milk...a little lime zest, some cilantro.

Ginger infused jasmine rice, grilled mahi, red curry- coconut broth, cilantro garnish....


----------



## Duckfat (May 20, 2013)

Just grilled some mahi with jerk spice tonight on the BGE.


----------



## Mike9 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe marinate them briefly in curry/coconut then grill for tacos. Top with shaved cabbage,lime juice and fresh avocado for starters. I need to do this with some stiper I have. :hungry:


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 20, 2013)

Spicy green curry, go kind of laksa-ish


----------



## MichaelCampbell (May 21, 2013)

Grilled some mahi with coconut rice its awesome.


----------

